# Mara X water light not turning on



## bgeyes (Sep 3, 2021)

Hello,

For a few months now i have had issues with the water light on my Mara X. When i turn on the machine and it's cold both the water and the temperature lights behave normally. The water light turns on and the temperature light blinks. After a few minutes the water lights starts blinking with a very high frequency and once the machine is half way to temperature it turns off. In any other terms the machine works fine, i poked inside a little to see if any wires maybe had their rubber burnt off or something but did not notice anything.

Any idea why this happens?

Thanks a lot


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@bgeyes - welcome to the forum. I think if you do a video of you marching displaying the issue, other MaraX members here can compare how theirs behave and advise you better.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@bgeyes pretty sure that's part of the overheat sequence to bring the machine up to temperature rapidly and the fast blinking light shows that....can't remember for sure...so many machines and my MaraX is not on the bench at the moment for me to double check. I also probably don't have the same firmware on mine as you guys to.


----------



## bgeyes (Sep 3, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @bgeyes pretty sure that's part of the overheat sequence to bring the machine up to temperature rapidly and the fast blinking light shows that....can't remember for sure...so many machines and my MaraX is not on the bench at the moment for me to double check. I also probably don't have the same firmware on mine as you guys to.


 thanks for the answer. It does not behave in any way different than when the light was behaving normally meaning that the heat up time is similar. What i find weird is that the issues started happening once summer started and the weather was getting hotter. That was why at first i thought it was just a wiring issue.


----------



## bgeyes (Sep 3, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @bgeyes - welcome to the forum. I think if you do a video of you marching displaying the issue, other MaraX members here can compare how theirs behave and advise you better.


 Thanks for the advice. I will probably add a clip as well.


----------

